

Meetup’s Multi-Day Outage Was Due To A Newer, More Powerful Type Of DDoS Attack - jgrahamc
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/04/meetups-multi-day-outage-was-due-to-a-newer-more-powerful-type-of-ddos-attack/

======
joshwa
"newer" in the sense of "in the last 12 months".

[http://blog.cloudflare.com/understanding-and-mitigating-
ntp-...](http://blog.cloudflare.com/understanding-and-mitigating-ntp-based-
ddos-attacks)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7036037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7036037)

[http://blog.cloudflare.com/technical-details-
behind-a-400gbp...](http://blog.cloudflare.com/technical-details-
behind-a-400gbps-ntp-amplification-ddos-attack)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7230847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7230847)

EDIT: just saw who submitter is. :)

